# GREEDY Full Auto Turbo Timer



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

Retail Price $99.95







!!New Discounted Price $85.95!!









The turbo timer can be the single most important accessory to choose in order to prolong the life of your turbo. Every time you shut down a turbo charged vehicle, the turbo continues to spin for approximately a minute. Without the engine running there is not any oil cooling the turbo. This type of cool down causes the remaining oil to cook and seat on the bearings of the turbocharger, which inevitably leads to premature failure. Program timing from 10 seconds to 10 minutes. 
Colors Black or Silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In stock and ready to ship
Use coupon code GTT
CLICK HERE TO BUY IT NOW!!!


----------

